

Price Elasticity and the iPhone's Impact on Air Freight Markets - thedogeye
http://learn.flexport.com/price-elasticity-and-the-iphones-impact-on-air-freight-prices/

======
whyohwhyamihere
The article mentions that for their purposes 1/6 of 6 planes is the same as 1
full plane. However that is not the case. The remaining 5/6 of each of those
planes is restricted to cargo with a high volume to weight ratio. So in
reality, needing 6 planes does effectively restrict the cargo of six planes
not just one. This in turn causes a much greater disruption than what the
articles calculations suggest. For example those needing to ship similar
freight to the phone (other electronic companies) would not be able to use the
remaining space.

~~~
thedogeye
Very good points. I think there are enough other estimates that the volumetric
weight calculation isn't a huge impact. We could easily be off by 25% on the
number of phones Apple ships to the United States, for example, since they
don't disclose this number. But yeah, you're right.

